# Moose Went to Church



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A Great Pyrenees is like a magnet when their are out in public. Mine used to love all the children that would come and greet him. So glad he had a great time. I am so glad you are enjoying him so much too.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That sounds like a wonderful evening for Moose! It also sounds like everyone enjoying having him there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Sounds like you, Moose, and all of the people doing on him had a wonderful time. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Moose is such a special boy, so glad he came into your lives.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This is a great story!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Moose is a good boy. Griffin *ran away* on Christmas Eve. I wrote about in Doug's thread. (A nice policeman was smart enough to figure out where he ran away to.)

NewfieMom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

WOW, glad you were able to find him. Pyr's are NOITORIOUS for not listening when called, etc. Moose is actually very very good about coming---u8nless he has a possum cornered. But my goldens that got after possums did the same thing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Moose is a good boy. Griffin *ran away* on Christmas Eve. I wrote about in Doug's thread. (A nice policeman was smart enough to figure out where he ran away to.)
> 
> NewfieMom



Deb - somehow I missed your post! What an adventure he must have had. Glad it worked out well.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Deb - somehow I missed your post! What an adventure he must have had. Glad it worked out well.


Thanks, Jenn! I wish he went to church the way Moose does. I'm afraid Griffin is more like Huckleberry Finn than Tom Sawyer. Moose is a _*good*_ boy!

NewfieMom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, not always! But I will say he so impressed folks up there that night and people come up to us almost every Sunday and ask about him. Had to laugh at this one guy. It had been COLD (for down here) and he came up and came up and said he had been wishing he had Moose in bed with him and his wife to keep them warm.


----------

